# New Guardian



## Farmer Turner (Nov 16, 2014)

12 weeks
   16 weeks

Caucasian Ovcharka​


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome!  It looks like a lion, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations!   Looks so sweet! 

What will he be guarding? 
Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Farmer Turner (Nov 16, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Congratulations!   Looks so sweet!
> 
> What will he be guarding?
> Welcome to BYH!


Thanks, excited to be here

Aura will be mainly watching over cows, family, and eventually chickens once I can train her to not to play to rough with them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 16, 2014)

beautiful baby girl.  and yes she does look like a lion.  welcome to BYH


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2014)

Love those dogs! Your girl is gorgeous! Please keep us updated on her as she grows up.


----------



## Farmer Turner (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Will do Baymule


----------



## babsbag (Nov 16, 2014)

Gorgeous and HUGE; what a beautiful dog.

 My LGDs father is Ovcharka but she is not that big at all. But her pups...    I have always thought their size came from her father.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Little Lion looks like she could take on the world.  LOL!  She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 17, 2014)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 24, 2014)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 24, 2014)

Farmer Turner said:


> 12 weeksView attachment 5772 View attachment 5771  16 weeks
> 
> Caucasian Ovcharka​


Beautiful girl!   We are waiting to get our Maremma puppy. She is 5 weeks old now. So we are anxiously waiting until we can pick her up. However, we are going to leave her with her working mom, until she is 16 weeks, so she can learn the ropes, before she comes to us.

Welcome to BYH!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful! My husband and I were looking at those and love them!


----------



## ETORIGO (Oct 8, 2017)

Where did you get her?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 8, 2017)

Greetings @ETORIGO and welcome to BYH. The thread you posted on was last active in April 2015... and the OP (Original Poster) hasn't been on since the end of 2014, so I doubt you'll get an answer. Anyway, glad you posted! Please browse around and make yourself at home. Perhaps you'd be willing to create a post in the new member's introduction area https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/  And tell us a bit about yourself & your interests. That way folks can welcome you easier/better


----------

